# Video in Java abspielen



## zeja (19. Mai 2008)

Ich bin vorhin auf eine nette Library zum abspielen von Videos in Java gestoßen die sich sehr einfach steuern läßt: Pulsar

Hier der Code um ein Avi in einem JFrame abzuspielen:

```
package org.pulsar.snippets.media;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.io.File;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

import org.pulsar.media.AVFormatContext;
import org.pulsar.media.MediaManager;
import org.pulsar.media.player.IVideoRenderer;
import org.pulsar.media.player.Java2DRenderer;
import org.pulsar.media.player.MediaPlayer;
import org.pulsar.media.protocol.FileProtocol;

public class PlayMovieFile {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// requires pulsar_media.dll library
		MediaManager.installNativeLibrary(true);

		// enable file protocol
		MediaManager.getInstance().registerProtocol(FileProtocol.URL_PREFIX,
				FileProtocol.FACTORY);

		// create Swing frame
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setSize(new Dimension(480, 300));
		frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		// add Java2D-based video renderer to Swing frame
		final IVideoRenderer renderer = new Java2DRenderer();
		frame.add(renderer.getVisualComponent());

		// show frame
		frame.setVisible(true);

		// open movie file & find stream info (resolution, audio channels,...)
		AVFormatContext formatContext = AVFormatContext.openFile(FileProtocol
				.computeUrl(new File("samples/elephantsdream.avi")));
		formatContext.findStreamInfo();

		// create media player
		final MediaPlayer player = new MediaPlayer(renderer);
		player.open(formatContext);
	}
}
```

Das sieht doch ein ganzes Stück einfacher aus als bei JMF und hat bei mir unter Ubuntu 8.04 tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## body-mg (27. September 2008)

Hey cool, Danke.

Nur Leider funktionert der Link nicht mehr. Google hat auch nichts auspucken können. Kennt jemand den Link?

Grüße,
Bud


----------



## hot_wax (28. September 2008)

body-mg hat gesagt.:


> Hey cool, Danke.
> 
> Nur Leider funktionert der Link nicht mehr. Google hat auch nichts auspucken können. Kennt jemand den Link?
> 
> ...



Hier vllt: Klick mich fest!


----------



## body-mg (28. September 2008)

Danke.

Die Seite hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Allerdings kann man dort nur eine exe Runterladen. Wenn man die ausführt wird die JAR mit auf die Platte kopiert. Darf ich den einfach so benutzen?


----------



## DarkPhoenixX (30. Oktober 2008)

Wo kann man diese Library runterladen?
Alle links die ich gefunden haben, funktionieren nicht mehr, bzw. wenn jemand die Library hat, kann er sie bitte on stellen?!


----------



## The_S (31. Oktober 2008)

Auch eine gute Alternative zum JMF ist das FMJ => http://fmj-sf.net/


----------



## DarkPhoenixX (31. Oktober 2008)

Wäre sicher ein Versuch wert, wenn man die Playback Leiste unten verschwinden lassen kan.
Ich probiers mal, danke


----------



## Funresort (4. Mai 2012)

versucht mal jvlc heißt die libary glaub ich


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://code.google.com/p/vlcj/

Ging aber auch mit SWT (hier ein Beispiel für Windows)
http://www.tutorials.de/swing-java2d-3d-swt-jface/182503-avi-video-mit-swt-abspielen.html

Ansonsten könntest du auch einen Browser in die Java App einbinden und das Video mit dem HTML5 <video> Element (http://html5video.org/) darstellen:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/365845-youtube-video-java-frame-einbinden.html

Gruß Tom


----------

